# Athena Owners...Sound off!



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Love my Athena speakers and even more love that they're so affordable. With a wife, 3 kids, and a mediocre government job they really fit the bill. 

Question. When I jump up to 7.1 surround, would it be worth it to grab some of the AS-R1's for surrouns or just an extra set of AS-B1's to make a total of 6? Not too many people have the AS-R1's.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

When I had Athena's I used the R-1's for surrounds in a 5.1 system and liked them. If you listen to a lot of multichannel music you might be better off with the B-1's.

I still have an R-1 in my storage closet from my old set - let me know if you're ever interested in buying one!


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm sure I'd need 2, but if I upgrade to 6.1 I'll promise i'll let you know about that. Don't really list to too much multichannel music. Probably 95% movies. 

I'd like to see how many people on this forum have Athena speakers. I think they're very good speakers for the money


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've seen the Athena's in the Shack Store... which models do you have all around?


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

AS-C1 for the center. 4 of the AS-B1's for the mains and surrounds. They're the first gen models. Still very good speakers for the money.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Surprised more haven't chimed in on this. I absolutely love mine. I'd be willing to bet I'd have to pay a lot more to get a substantial increase in quality.


----------



## Steven Midkiff (May 4, 2007)

Hadn't chimed in 'cause I just found this thread!

F2.2's as L & R
C1.2 as center
R1.2 as surrounds
custom dual 12" Parts Express subs with with Crest 2600 amp, and of course, a BFD!

I do agree, I could have not purchased better sounding speakers at anything close to what I paid for my Athena's. Yup, the Athena's rock.

At 1st, I found them too bright for my tastes. But a new Yamaha 6200 receiver with better EQ totally solved that problem. And a good breaking in period.

With straight stereo, the 2.2's do have huge bass, especially considering it's only two 8" woofs a side.

Movie sound is stellar, the 1.2 does _very_ well on dialog, the 2.2's fill out the rest quite well. I want not.

I took a swinging wall mount arm from an old 19" tv, inverted it, mounted it to the wall behind the 62" dlp, and that gracefully supports the 1.2 center speak over the screen. The 2.2's, sitting on floor, place the tweeter's right at ear level for movies. I have 1.2's mounted on the wall behind my couch.
:jiggy:
To top it all, they're even good looking.

I know there are many more folks who have these. I 1st heard of them on another site, ordered my 2.2's without hearing them at all, just faith. I was not disapointed.

I'm sold on these things. :jiggy:


----------

